# Ils ont passé de bonnes vacances bien qu'il pleuve/ait plu - temps



## Tamil

Bonjour ! 
Pourriez-vous me dire laquelle de ces phrases est correctes ?
Moi, j'y mettrais le subjonctif présent parce que les deux actions étaient simultanées. Pendant qu'ils étaient en vacances, il pleuvait. 

Ils ont passé de bonnes vacances bien qu'il pleuve/ait plu.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Yendred

Tamil said:


> Moi, j'y mettrais le subjonctif présent parce que les deux actions étaient simultanées.


Les deux actions sont simultanées dans le passé, c'est pourquoi il faut qu'elles soient toutes les deux au passé :
_Ils *ont passé* de bonnes vacances bien qu'il _*ait plu.*



Tamil said:


> Pendant qu'ils étaient en vacances, il pleuvait


Vous avez naturellement mis les deux verbes au passé pour une action simultanée dans le passé 
Dans ce cas non plus on ne pourrait pas dire :
_Pendant qu'ils étaient en vacances, il pleut _


----------



## Tamil

Mais on dit :
Je voulais qu'elle *soit* heureuse. - Je voulais qu'elle soit heureuse simultanément, au présent de la perspective du passé.
On ne peut pas dire dans ce contexte : Je voulais qu'elle ait été heureuse.

Donc, je croyais que par analogie on devrait mettre le subjonctif présent.

Et si je voulais dire :
Ils profitaient des vacances bien qu'il pleuve.  - Il pleuvait simultanément, pendant qu'ils étaient en train de profiter de leurs vacances.


----------



## Bezoard

La formulation au passé est assurément la plus grammaticale.  Néanmoins, la méconnaissance des temps passés du subjonctif fait qu'on emploie parfois (souvent ?) le présent du subjonctif dans des situations analogues.


----------



## Tamil

Oui, je sais qu'il serait plus correct de dire : Bien qu'il pl*û*t, ils ont passé de bonnes vacances.
Mais je suis conscient que les gens me regarderaient d'un mauvais œil si j'y mettais l'imparfait du subjonctif. C'est pour cela que je me demande si on peut y mettre le subjonctif présent.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Tamil said:


> Mais on dit :
> Je voulais qu'elle *soit* heureuse. - Je voulais qu'elle soit heureuse simultanément, au présent de la perspective du passé.


La forme grammaticale la plus adaptée est l'imparfait :
- de l'indicatif pour la principale,
- du subjonctif pour la subordonnée.
=> Je *voulais* qu'elle *fût* heureuse.

Bezoard donne une des causes de l'utilisation du présent du subjonctif dans ce cas-là, c'est la défection des temps du passé.
 J'en ajouterai une autre, à savoir la valeur temporelle de ces temps : on peut considérer qu'il voulait qu'elle soit heureuse *au moment de l'action*, mais aussi plus tard, c'est-à-dire *au moment présent* où l'on écrit la phrase.

Ce n'est évidemment pas le cas pour : « Il pleuvait simultanément, pendant qu'ils étaient en train de profiter de leurs vacances. » Ici, une seule formulation grammaticalement juste * => « Ils *profitaient* des vacances bien qu'il *plût*. »

* mais désaffectée


----------



## Bezoard

Le temps "bien qu'il ait plu" est encore assez pratiqué. Il subsiste donc, même s'il est parfois quand même remplacé par le présent "bien qu'il pleuve".
En revanche, comme vous le remarquez à juste titre, le temps "bien qu'il  plût" n'est plus utilisé à l'oral et l'est rarement à l'écrit en dehors d'un registre très soutenu. Il est alors presque toujours remplacé par le présent "bien qu'il pleuve".
Donc :
Bien qu'il pl*euve*, ils passaient de bonnes vacances.
Bien qu'il ait pl*u*, ils ont passé de bonnes vacances.


----------



## Tamil

Merci beaucoup ! )

Dans ce cas si, je suppose que cette phrase est aussi correcte, n'est-ce pas ?
Bien qu'il ait plu, ils passaient de bonnes vacances.


----------



## Yendred

Tamil said:


> Bien qu'il ait plu, ils passaient de bonnes vacances.


_Bien qu'il *pleuvait*, ils passaient de bonnes vacances.

"Bien qu'il ait plu, ils passaient de bonnes vacances." _renvoie la pluie à un moment antérieur et laisse entendre qu'au début de leurs vacances (ou même avant), il y a eu une averse, et que malgré cette averse, ils passaient de bonnes vacances (par example, malgré le fait que cette averse ait pu causer une inondation ou une autre conséquence).


----------



## Tamil

Mais pourquoi avez-vous mis l'indicatif au lieu du subjonctif ?
Donc, il est incorrect de dire : Bien qu'il pleuve, ils ont passé de bonnes vacances.
Par contre, il est correct de dire : Bien qu'il pleuve, ils passaient de bonnes vacances.
??

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Yendred

Comme indiqué plus haut, pour ne pas utiliser l'imparfait du subjonctif, qui est tombé en désuétude.


----------



## Tamil

Donc, il est incorrect de dire : Bien qu'il pleuve, ils ont passé de bonnes vacances.
Par contre, il est correct de dire : Bien qu'il pleuve, ils passaient de bonnes vacances.

Merci ! Pourriez-vous également dissiper ce doute ?


----------



## Bezoard

Néanmoins,  cet imparfait de l'indicatif me déchire les oreilles ! Mais on l'entend parfois et on le lit surtout dans les phrases longues.


----------



## Tamil

Est-ce que vous pourriez me dire aussi si ce résumé est correct ?
Merci d'avance !

Il est incorrect de dire : Bien qu'il pleuve, ils ont passé de bonnes vacances. ??
Par contre, il est correct de dire : Bien qu'il pleuve, ils passaient de bonnes vacances. ??


----------



## Terio

Tamil said:


> Donc, il est incorrect de dire : Bien qu'il pleuve, ils ont passé de bonnes vacances.



Ce n'est pas incorrect, mais ça veut dire autre chose. Cela implique qu'il pleut actuellement. Ça ne nous dit pas s'il pleuvait durant les vacances.

(Quoi qu'il en soit, on dirait plutôt : Ils ont passé de bonnes vacances malgré la pluie).


----------



## Bezoard

Tamil said:


> Il est incorrect de dire : Bien qu'il pleuve, ils ont passé de bonnes vacances. ??
> Par contre, il est correct de dire : Bien qu'il pleuve, ils passaient de bonnes vacances. ??


Sans être incorrecte, la première formulation est avantageusement remplacée par "bien qu'il ait plu", impeccable.
Oui, pour la deuxième.


----------



## Tamil

Merci beaucoup ! 
Quand même, je n'arrive pas à comprendre cette règle. 
Si on dit : "bien qu'il ait plu", ne veut-cela pas dire qu'il avait plu avant qu'ils passent les vacances ?


----------



## Bezoard

Non. Il *a* plu mais ils ont passé de bonnes vacances ==> Bien qu'il *ait* plu, ils ont passé de bonnes vacances.
Il *avait* plu (avant) mais ils ont passé de bonnes vacances == > Bien qu'il *eût* plu, ils ont passé de bonnes vacances. Par contre, cette forme est plus savante, et sera souvent remplaçée, fautivement mais pratiquement, par "bien qu'il ait plus", peut-être en  précisant "bien qu'il ait plus avant", pour que ce soit clair.


----------



## OLN

Tamil said:


> Si on dit : "bien qu'il ait plu", ne veut-cela pas dire qu'il avait plu avant qu'ils passent les vacances ?


Il a plu durant une période déterminée durant les vacances, qui elles aussi sont achevées.
Tu diras aussi _J'ai visité le musée X pendant mon séjour à Y._ L'action _visiter_ se place dans le passé et a un début et une fin.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> Bien qu'il *pleuvait*, ils passaient de bonnes vacances.


Pour ma part, j'évite toujours l'indicatif après _bien que_, même si ce mode est difficile à condamner. Pour plus de détails, voir le fil bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel).



Tamil said:


> Si on dit : "bien qu'il ait plu", ne veut-cela pas dire qu'il avait plu avant qu'ils passent les vacances ?


C'est une possibilité, mais ce n'est pas une conséquence directe de l'emploi de ce temps. Lorsque le subjonctif présent ou passé est employé à la place du subjonctif imparfait, la notion d'aspect devient très floue vu qu'il n'y a plus que ces deux temps qui sont encore courants pour ce mode.

Voici en revanche un exemple où le subjonctif passé indique bien l'antériorité :

_Bien qu'il *ait plu* la veille, nous n'avons pas trouvé de champignons._


----------

